

IOS 8 needs to better integrate it's services with geolocation - jkkorn
https://medium.com/p/6f1e4dddb5f9

======
EGKW
It's "its" not "it's". (sorry, just had to do this)

~~~
jkkorn
hahaha no worries. Duly noted

